# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Rodilište u metkoviću

## paid

Zanimaju me sve informacije o ovom malom rodilištu.


Ono što ja znam je da je jako dobro uređeno, novo-obnovljeno.
Dva ginekologa, umjesto starog DR. Jeramaza stigao novi dr. Živko Matuško( radio u dubrovniku u bolnici). dobro došla iskustva i o njemu.

Kako da odlučim? metković ili dubrovnik. Inače sam iz metkovića...

----------


## amica

Možda ti ovo pomogne dok ti se netko ne javi sa konkretnim odgovorima- idi na "Rodilišta" i pročitaj postove pod naslovom"Vizita u rodilištu". Tamo se na par mjesta spominje ono u mekoviću. Nadam se da ćeš biti zadovoljna!  :Smile:

----------


## minići

Za rodilište ti ne mogu puno reći jer nisam tamo bila, ali znam za neke slučajeve kada su žene pred sam porod slali u Dbk jer se bližila noć, a njima se baš ne radi po noći. Napominjem da su to priče koje sam čula od rodilja iz Metkovića a srela sam ih dosta ( tri put sam rađala u Dbk). Za dr Matuška također sam čula da je totalno nestručan i jako nasilan, za njega je prirodan porod nepoznanica.   :Sad:

----------


## paid

ja sam o njemu tkđ. čula smo da je grub kao mesar i da se nakon običnog gin. pregleda krvari. šta drugo reći o njemu, ali eto volim čuti više mišljenja?

Sva iskustva Mtk. ili Dub. dobrodošla.

Hvala i pozdrav...

----------


## paid

Mali karlo-  vidim da si rodila u mtk.Javi se pliz...

Hvala

----------


## mali karlo

ja ti za mtk mogu reć sve naj naj, meni je bio dr.jeramaz, al samo mi je probio vodenjak i nije se više vraćao, babice su sve izuzetno ljubazne, a i teta čistačica isto.
Meni je na porodu bila babica ivanka i tako je nježna, pomagala mi je i oko dojenja. Oni imaju praksu da djecu ne pokazuju nikome, mog malog su pokazali mm-u. Ima jedna sestra, ne  mogu se sjetit kako se zove, koja je uvijek nadrkana i koja je jednu curu ostavila u rađaoni aona je ošla zapalit, a na mm-a se izderala pa joj je on rekao da je luda baba.

Dijete ti donesu nakon sat vremena i stalno je s tobom, hrana je odlična, dovoze je iz taverne. naečer ti babica dođe u sobu pa se zezate. Posjete sam imala i izvan vremena, uvjek su svakog pustile.

Ne znam za to da šalju u dbk jer pada noć pa im se ne da radit. :? 

 Mene su htjeli slat jer sam imala mjesec dana do poroda al kad su vidila da sam otvorena 9 prstiju odmah su me išli pripremat za porod.

Sve je novo, čisto. 3 kreveta u sobi, klima, tv, kupaona. Ja bila sama u sobi, a u sobi do još 2 cure.

Evo ako te još nešto zanima pitaj slobodno  :Kiss:

----------


## mali karlo

joj htjela sam joj to poslat kao pp, sorry  :Embarassed:

----------


## mali karlo

e a za dbk sam čula da ostavljaju rodilje same u rađaoni po cijelu noć.

----------


## minići

Ja sam , na žalost srela samo one žene iz Metkovića i okolice koje imaju loše iskustvo s Metkovićem. Sigurno ima i onih zadovoljnih, kao uostalom svugdje. Stvar je osobnog izbora jer malo je žena na forumu a činjenica je da ipak jako puno žena iz Metkovića dolazi u Dbk, i to ne samo prvorotke, i to nakon ne baš lijepog iskustva u Metkoviću. Jedna žena iz Metkovića, moja cimerica, treći put je rađala, bližila se noć, bila je otvorena 4 prsta i čula je kad su rekli " ma pošaljimo je u Dbk, ko zna kad će...". Žena je rodila u autu usred zime  :Sad:   Nije to jedini slučaj, ali sigurno ima i onih sretnijih. A sestre stvarno imaju vremena za zezanje kad imaju nekoliko žena na odjelu. Koliko ih radi u smjeni? I koliko imaju poroda godišnje? Možda kao Dbk mjesečno. Ja sam tri puta rodila, moja sestra također, moje prijateljice, poznanice,... i nikad od nikoga nisam čula da je po noći bio sam u rađaoni. *Paid*, odluka je ipak tvoja i nadam se da češ imati lijepo iskustvo gdje god odlučila roditi. Sigurno je prednost Metkovića što imaju malo poroda i nema gužve.

----------


## mali karlo

evo jedno friško iskustvo iz dbk, moja bivša susjeda je išla rodit u dbk jer je malo punija i beba je bila velika  i baš taj dan kad je rađala je bila utakmica, rukomet mislim, i njoj su rekli da sačeka malo s bebom dok ne završi utakmica. Ja osobno mislim da je u mtk bolje jer svi se međusobno poznaju i lakše je to nego kad si nekome samo broj...

 Mojeosobno mišljenje, a paid ti vidi još se raspitaj i sama odluči, naravno da svugdje ima dobrih i loših iskustava, ja ti želim da dobro izabereš  :Kiss:

----------


## paid

Hvala na iskustvima, svaka informacija je dragocjena. Ja ću još vidjeti, možda ne mognem ni birati, vidjeti ćemo što moja ginekologica predlaže, ka dse sve približi. Beba mi je napredna pa postoji mogućnost da će biti velika što će olakšati izbor.

Teška odluka!!!
najradije bi da me moja ginekologica porodi, ali ona nažalost ne radi u rodilištu. Ovi doktori i u dbk. i u mtk. me više na mesare podsjećaju.

Pozdrav.

----------


## zrinka

meni mtk rodiliste izgleda super   :Smile:  , malo, nema guzve, preuredjeno, svaka soba wc, tv, sve novo - SF u odnosu na splizt
skoro sam tamo rodila 

uvjeti su super, jos kad jeramaz ode doma...   :Grin:

----------


## paid

Otišao zauvijek- u mirovinu, ali ni ovaj drugi ne obećava

----------


## mama marela

*Paid*,jesi li ti kod dr.Marinović? Vidim da pišeš u ženskom rodu.  :Smile:  
Kad je termin?

----------


## zrinka

cujem da dr marinovc ne salje na porod u mtk, nego odmah u du   :Sad:  
razlog?

----------


## mama marela

Ja sam morala u Du jer su oba poroda bila carski a u Mtk nisu opremljeni za to.
Dr Marinović rodiljama,koliko ja znam, kada uđu u 9. mj. daje uputnidu za rodilište ali ne piše mjesto jedino ako ima bilo kakvih problema odmah šalje za Du jer bi ionako tamo završile.

----------


## paid

Jesam kod dr. Marinović.

Termin 1. 05. 2008.
Zasad sam zadovoljna vođenjem trudnoće.
Iskustva?

Pozdrav

----------


## mama marela

> Iskustva?


 Apsolutno pozitivna!
Ako ti je beba velika vjerojatno ćeš za Dubrovnik. Ja bila dva puta (vidi avatar  :Grin:  ) i nije ti doli uopće loše, doduše zavisi kod kojeg si doktora  :Grin:  

Evo prijavljujem da se jučer u Mt rodilištu rodila jedna mala, crna curica. Porod prošao super, mamica nije šivana.  :Klap:   za moju Ivanu!  :Kiss:

----------


## zrinka

cestitamo metkovskoj bebici i rodilistu koje n e radi rutinski epiziotomiju  :D

----------


## mali karlo

ja isto nisam šivana

čestiteke mami i bebi rođenoj u mtk :D

----------


## mama marela

To je mamino treće dijete i svi su tu rođeni i sada mali doprinos-mama je rekla da nigdje drugo ne bi rađala!  :Grin:

----------


## mali karlo

ako ja budem imala priliku ponovno ću ić dole rodit, naravno ako beba ne odluči drugačije, ali beba se najprije treba napraviti  :Grin:

----------


## zrinka

u tom sam se rodilistu i ja rodila  8)

----------


## mama marela

*mali karlo*-samo naprijed  :Grin:  
*zrinka*- i ja!  :Grin:  [/b]

----------


## zrinka

sjecam se da bi se vracali iz skole i stali pod prozore rodilista i vikali 'nevistaaaa' a ono sve provire na prozor   :Laughing:

----------


## mama marela

> sjecam se da bi se vracali iz skole i stali pod prozore rodilista i vikali 'nevistaaaa' a ono sve provire na prozor


  :Laughing:  Ja se školovala 20-ak km dalje ali mi je bilo super to kad god bi bili u Mt mama mi je uvik pokazivala prozor di je bila i to mi je ostala tako draga uspomena iz djetinjstva.

----------


## mali karlo

> u tom sam se rodilistu i ja rodila  8)


i ja i ja  :D  :D

----------


## paid

Moja mama je isto pokušala mene donijeti na svijet u tom rodilištu, ali kako se situacija zakomplicirala, svijet sam vidjela u Mostaru rođena na carski rez.
No, imam iskustva slična vašim. Lijepo je što se okupila ova mala skupina neretvanki. Barem mene jako veseli.

Super je čitati sretne vijesti. Čestitamo mami i bebi na jugu.
 :Heart:  svima

----------


## mali karlo

> Lijepo je što se okupila ova mala skupina neretvanki. Barem mene jako veseli.


Mene isto, rekla ja mami da sam nišla na par "naših" cura na forumu a ona sva sretna ko da se ona dopisuje.

 :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## mama marela

Ma je,super je ali mi se čini da sam od svih nas jedino ja ostala tu na
"jugu Hrvatske,
u dolini pokraj plavog mora..." doduše,netko nas ne ubraja u dolinu
Nekad mi je žao a opet-there's no place like home...   :Heart:

----------


## mali karlo

> a opet-there's no place like home...


istina, iako sad tu imam svoj dom i lipo mi je opet je dole totalno drugačije, nema ti tko pomoć, nitko te ne doživljava. A ja kad sam rodila i boila kod svojih susjeda mi je juhu donosila kad mam ne bi kuhala juhu. A ode ono...ko te šljivi...

NEMA MENI DO DALMACIJE; LIPOG KRAJA MOGA...  :Heart:

----------


## mama marela

> ja kad sam rodila i boila kod svojih susjeda mi je juhu donosila kad mam ne bi kuhala juhu.


  :Laughing:  Super!!!  :Kiss:   za susjedu

----------


## paid

i ja sam tu *mama marela*.ima prednosti ali i puno nedostataka.

No, dom je samo jedan.   :Love:  [/quote]

----------


## minići

Sigurno je najljepše doma.  Ni je ne bih nigdje drugo rađala nego u mom Dubrovniku, a što se tiče onoga "tamo te niko ne šljivi"- meni su se posjete popele na vrh glave. Bila sam preumorna a stalno je netko dolazio. Bolje je ponekad da nikoga ne poznaš, i nitko ti ne treba osim muža i majke. A možeš tih par dana proći i bez domače juhice.

----------


## mama marela

Vidim,*mali karlo* ima novi avatar...
Nikako ne mogu točno odrediti koji nam je to dio Zlatne doline...  :Predaja:

----------


## mali karlo

a da mala je slika pa se ne kuži, to ti je selo krvavac  :Grin:

----------


## mama marela

Ma, samo reci Krvavac, ženo, mi koje smo tu znamo...  :Kiss:

----------


## mali karlo

jel znaš nekog od tamo, ja sam u broju 1

----------


## mama marela

Pa i ne baš, sorry iako imam nekoga u bliskom krvnom srodstvu ali to je neka druga duga priča.

----------


## crnarupa

Bok, vidim ova tema je odavno zamrla a ja malo da olaksam dusu...

Dakle rijec je o novom doktoru Zivku Matusku zbog kojeg uopce necu vise ici u DZ Metkovic na preglede, a ni na porod.

1. Ovaj dr.cim mu zena udje u ordinaciju kaze ajde na stol i zabije prste tako jako da stvarno zaboli (cula sam da neke zene cak i prokrvare nakon njegovog pregleda), a tek potom slijedi ultrazvuk i to kako kad. Meni su se svi cudili kad sam govorila kako me pregleda ginekoloski od prvog dana trudnoce i govorili mi kako za to nema potrebe. Tako sam neki dan otisla kod privatnog lijecnika i stvarno mi je covjek potvrdio: Ginekoloski se gleda samo u iznimnim slucajevima kada se na ultrazvuku ustanovi ili sumnja da nesto nije u redu.
Dakle ispada da se ovaj izivljava na zenama.

2. Ja od prvog dana trudnoce (sada sam vec 33.tjedan) imam E.coli, no on je pred tim zatvarao oci i nije mi htio dati lijekove nego tek kada sam prokrvarila u 4.mjesecu trudnoce dao mi 2 kutije Novocefa no iza toga mi nije htio dati uputnicu da opet provjerim urin nego sam morala ici kod dr.opce prakse koji mi je dao uputnicu i pokazala se E.coli koja je samo spala s 10^5 na 10^4. Kad sam mu to rekla on je rekao da je to normalno kao da sam ja s Marsa pala.

3. Pretrage krvi radjene su mi u 5.tjednu trudnoce i nikad vise, a znam da su potrebne u trecem tromjesecju sto mi je potvrdio ovaj privatnik i sada cu opet raditi pretrage urina i krvi.

4. Nema veze s njim ali me nervira i to sto za uzorak urina pri svakom pregledu dobijemo prljave case od tudje mokrace, fujjjjj

5. Kada ga na ultazvuku pitam detalje o bebi poput tezine, kaze mi normalno je i to je sve.

6. Kada ga zateknem na smjesni kao da sam dobila na lotu, cesto i puno kasni.

Eto ne mogu se vise sjetiti ali bijesna sam pogotovo zato sto se znalo desiti da me svaki put gleda ginekoloski a bebu mi ni ne pogleda po 2-3 mjeseca.

----------


## VedranaV

crnarupa, nazovi Bijeli telefon Ministarstva zdravstva i potuži im se, molim te. Mislim da im neće trebati reći ništa više od ovog što si napisala.

http://www.mzss.hr/programi_i_projekti/bijeli_telefon




> Bijeli telefon
> 
>     * besplatni telefon.
>     * pritužbe, pohvale, primjedbe, prijedlozi građana Republike Hrvatske vezano uz ostvarivanje prava na zdravstvenu zaštitu
> 
> 0800 - 200 063
> 
> Radno vrijeme
> 
> ...

----------


## minići

u Dubrovniku se mnogi vesele jer je dotični dr otišao. Čula sam za njegove "nježne" preglede i i "fini" pristup rodiljama. Žao mi je metkovčanke...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## crnarupa

Blago vama...

U Metkovicu je najtuznije sto postoje svega 2 lijecnika, Matusko i jos jedan koji nazalost cesto izostaje zbog zdravstvenih razloga tako da i tko se prebaci kod njega opet dodje pred doticnog  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## octa

bok, evo da malo osvjezimo ovu temu...   :Smile:  

mene zanima jel se popravlja situacija vezana za dr. Matuska?
znam da je u metkovskom rodilistu sve novo, ali moze li netko reci malo vise   o uvjetima, npr. kakva je bas radjaona, da li je stol bas ono za lezat ili se moze u polusjedecem polozaju, moze li se setat, donese li se bebu odmah,...

(nova sam u svemu ovome, zelim malu bebu, ali kad citam sve ovo sto se dogadja trudnicama ne znam zelim li kroz sve to proci...  :Crying or Very sad:    )

----------


## štrumpf

:D  :D  :D 
I mi smo iz ´Zlatne doline´ i veselimo se što smo konačno na ovom forumu naišli na ´naše gore list´.

----------


## mama marela

> :D  :D  :D 
> I mi smo iz ´Zlatne doline´ i veselimo se što smo konačno na ovom forumu naišli na ´naše gore list´.


Bolje reći naše rijeke kap...  :Grin:  
Dovoljno mi je viditi nick da znam da smo jako blizu...  :Love:

----------


## zrinka

onda mora pasti jedna metkovska kavica  :D 
(samo ne u sportskoj   :Grin:  )

----------


## mali karlo

> onda mora pasti jedna metkovska kavica  :D 
> (samo ne u sportskoj   )


ja sam za :D 

U sportskoj se možemo nać navečer, jer ja kad smo dole obavezno izađem subotom vam da se prisjetim starih dana :D

----------


## štrumpf

uvijek za    :D

----------


## zrinka

meni je sportska ono  :/ 
ali ja sam ona generacija koja je u tina izlazila   :Grin:  
bas mi fali   :Sad:  

jeste vi stalno dole il dolazite povremeno?

----------


## mali karlo

uff ja sam generacija koja je stalno visila u sportskoj, prije i poslije škole, subotom....i to mi baš fali    :Sad:  

al zato sve nadoknadim kad dođem dole....

ja sam dole za božić, uskrs i liti oko tjedan-dva....i nekad se znamo zaletit samo na vikend :D

----------


## Felix

cure, mail ili telefon u ruke pa pricajte   :Wink:

----------


## štrumpf

Ja sam stalno tu.
Zrinka vidim da si ti u ST. Ja sam tamo studirala 4 godine, ali srce me vratilo južnom kraju.
Ovaj je topić postao sastajalište nas neretvanki, ali da ne skrenemo potpuno s teme danas sam u pedijatrice srela jednu ženu koja kaže da je oba sina rodila u Metkoviću i da ih rodi 10 sa svakim bi išla u Metković.

----------


## paid

evo kako sam ja pokrenula ovu temu, red je da se javim, a i veseli me pozdraviti moje južnjakinje.stvarno se moramo naći nekada. 

a sada da se vratimo na temu

o Dr. Matušku još ništa nisam čula dobro i stvarno ako su ove stvari koje žene pišu istinite treba ga prijaviti. ja bi rado ali nikada nisam bila kod njega. sramota je da grad u kojem ima toliko trudnica i koji ima prekrasno rodilište nema poštena ginekologa. 
no malo optimizma-trebala bi doći nova ginekologica koja tek završava specijalizaciju .to su tek priče, ali ja se nadam. ova strenutna situacija je u najmanju ruku sramotna.

ja u metkoviću nažalost nisam rodila već u dubrovniku na carski, no sve je super ispalo- i ja držim sada svog sedmomjesečnog dječačića.


susjeda rodila u mtk. prije 4 mjeseca i kaže da joj je super bilo.
još jednom    :Kiss:   svima

----------


## štrumpf

Čula sam grozne stvari o tom doktoru iako ga osobno ne poznajem, ali moja prijateljica je rodila drugu kćer u Mtk prošle godine u 6. mjesecu (prvu je rodila u DU) i kaže da je doktor bio super. Čak ju je i obilazio u sobi, pitao ju treba li joj što i slično. Moram napomenit da je s prvom kćeri ležala sama u rađaonici gotovu čitavu noć...
Pa sad... što je jednom dobro, drugom nije i obrnuto.

----------


## Erin

> meni je sportska ono  :/ 
> ali ja sam ona generacija koja je u tina izlazila   
> bas mi fali


Ija , i ja!   :Grin:

----------


## paid

> Pa sad... što je jednom dobro, drugom nije i obrnuto.


ma imaš pravo, glupo je suditi ako se sam ne uvjeriš. ali smatram da mame koje su doživjele nešto ružno moraju prijaviti te doktore da bi se nešto promjenilo-od puke priče nikom ništa.


OT-ja sam generacija iz sportske. pozdrav svima

----------


## zrinka

> zrinka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> meni je sportska ono  :/ 
> ali ja sam ona generacija koja je u tina izlazila   
> bas mi fali  
> 
> 
> Ija , i ja!


ma daj!  :D 

nego, jel mogu tate na porodu biti u mtk, kako sad stvari stoje s tim?

----------


## paid

mislim da ne

----------


## red sonja

Ne mogu da se ne javim na ovu temu.
Oba djeteta sam rodila u malim rodilistima, prvo u Makarskoj kod dr. Viskovica a drugo, da ne bi isla u Split, posto je bas padao Uskrs i moj dr. isao na odmor u Zg, u Metkovicu kod dr. J.
Mislila sam da sam sa prvim super prosla dok nisam drugo rodila...
Samo rijeci hvale imam za rodiliste u metkovicu, osim pracenja otkucaja nikakvih intervencija nije bilo, ni dripa, ni probijanja vodenjaka,ni tabletica za smirenje i inekcija protiv bolova, ni rezanja, a zbog babice ni sivanja.
Posjete su bile jednom dnevno u tocno odredjeno vrijeme, dok mi je u Makarskoj mogao doci tko je htio kad je htio...
Bebice se ne pokazuju nikome :/ al smo ipak uspjeli umolit jednu babicu da i moji vide malu zabicu prije nego dodjemo kuci.

Bilo je ipak par stvari koje su me zasmetale, ali posto je sve teklo super ne zamjeram nikom nista :
1. doktor J. na poziv babice da imaju porodilju ne dolazi punih 2 sata cini mi se, i stize taman na vrijeme da vidi 'finale' tj. porodjaj - nije bio u bolnici u vrijeme dezure i mozda sam i zbog te cinjenice i prosla bez ikakvih uplitanja u prirodni proces porodjaja
kazem, super da je sve teklo kako treba...

2. Babice nisu bas neka strucna podrska zenama u dojenju,jako puno zivcanih i glasnih momenata si dopustaju obzirom da je tako malo porodilja tu u isto vrijeme... a plus sto mami ne pomognu bas rijesit problem koji je u pitanju  :/ 
Nisam ja bila ta kojoj je trebala pomoc, al sam bila svjedok odnaosa prema druge dvije porodilje u sobi...ono, u prvi mah se potrude ukratko objasnit i namjestit bebu, al vec na prvi promlecic mame se deru da kako ne zna, i dosta daju cuce i bocice sa glukozom da se ne bi njih uznemiravalo po noci.. najvise Nana ili Nena, kako se vec zove...
Ipak, stanje je bolje nego je bilo u Makarskoj, malo vise prate kako ide i daju obloge kad treba

Do ovog momenta, kad sam procitala za tog novog dr. bi potpisala da cu i sljedece radjati u Metkovicu. Sad i nisam bas sigurna...

A sto se tice uvjeta, ma zene, zar vam je stvarno bitno ima li TV u sobi ili nema??? I da li je renovirano, novo ili kakvo vec? Dok nema opadanja stropova i slicnih nebuloza.
Glavno da je cisto i da je sa bebom sve ok, tih par dana ionako proleti u upoznavanju mrvice   :Heart:  
Ne kazem, ljepse jest, ali nije nimalo bitno.

Sto se porodjajne sale tice, kratko sam tu i bila, ali radjala sam na stolu u poluuzdignutom polozaju, ako kome nesto znaci.

----------


## mali karlo

> Posjete su bile jednom dnevno u tocno odredjeno vrijeme, dok mi je u Makarskoj mogao doci tko je htio kad je htio...
> Bebice se ne pokazuju nikome :/ al smo ipak uspjeli umolit jednu babicu da i moji vide malu zabicu prije nego dodjemo kuci.
> 
> 1. doktor J. na poziv babice da imaju porodilju ne dolazi punih 2 sata cini mi se, i stize taman na vrijeme da vidi 'finale' tj. porodjaj - nije bio u bolnici u vrijeme dezure i mozda sam i zbog te cinjenice i prosla bez ikakvih uplitanja u prirodni proces porodjaja
> kazem, super da je sve teklo kako treba...
> 
> 2. Babice nisu bas neka strucna podrska zenama u dojenju,jako puno zivcanih i glasnih momenata si dopustaju obzirom da je tako malo porodilja tu u isto vrijeme... a plus sto mami ne pomognu bas rijesit problem koji je u pitanju  :/ 
> najvise Nana ili Nena, kako se vec zove....



što se tiče posjeta akoj e dobra babica onda će te pustit da izađeš u bilo koje doba dana/noći. Bar su mene puštale. Onaj dan kad sam rodila mm je bio u zg i tek je došao u 1,30 u noći uu mtk, bila je babica ivanka i pustila ga je da i vidi i mene i karla  :Love:  

1. doktor (meni je bio jeramaz) je došao i bio 10 min, probio mi vodenjak i napao me šta sam išla na preglede u zg :/ , e i propitivao me ko mi je majka ko ćaća i onda....joooj pa znam ti ja njih bla bla..

2. meni je babica ivanka bila na porodu i nakon par sati donijela mi je karla da ga podojim, sjedila je samnom na krevetu i stvarno mi pomagala.

a što se tiče nene-  :Evil or Very Mad:  
ona se samo dere, nikoga ne šljivi 2%, žao mi je cura koje rađaju kad je ona tu  :Sad:  

Moji nju znaju al ih nikad nije pustila ako bi došli i minutu nakon završetka posjeta, a njena nevjesta je rađala mjesec-dva poslije mene baš me znima jel svog sina puštala  :Mad:   :Mad:  

[/quote]

----------


## Erin

> nego, jel mogu tate na porodu biti u mtk, kako sad stvari stoje s tim?


Moja frendica je rodila u 8 mj u Mtk svoje 3. dijete i njen m nije mogao s njom u rađaonu. Objasnili su joj da je to zato što je rađaona mala. Za sve drugo je imala pohvale.

----------


## štrumpf

Ja sam Dubrovnikom prezadovoljna, ali sam razmišljala da bih drugo (kad bude) možda ipak rodila u Metkoviću, pa se nadam da će na kraju sve dobro ispasti... Tko zna možda rodim bez dripa  kojeg su mi bespotrebno dali (barem ja tako mislim), bez rutinske epiziotomije i u društvu mm.

----------


## štrumpf

> sam razmišljala da bih drugo (kad bude) možda ipak rodila u Metkoviću


:?  :?  :?

Nakon 15 dana žena je otkrila da joj je ´unutra´ ostala GAZA. Najvjerojatnije dok ju je doktor šivao, sreća pa je nije ušio. Da stvar bude gora beba je dobila žuticu pa su završili u Dubrovniku, ali ni tamo to nitko nije otkrio. Tek je na njeno inzistiranje da nešto nije u redu otišla u svoje ginekologice koja ju je otkrila i izvadila.

----------


## octa

Uzas!! Kako mogu biti tako nepazljivi!!

----------


## Pinky

http://slobodnadalmacija.hr/Dubrovni...2/Default.aspx

----------


## štrumpf

Ne vjerujem... logički pretpostavljam da onda ne bi plaćali specijalizaciju budućoj ginekologici.

----------


## paid

nadam se da će netko doći pameti i da se rodilište neć
e zatvoriti jer bi to bilo strašno.ipak je dbk. daleko, a i šteta bi bila neprocjenjiva.
najveći je apsurd što moderna i skupa oprema stoji neiskorištena.

----------


## eliot

Malo podižem ovu temu svojim iskustvom poroda u Metkoviću, ako kome može pomoći informacija.
Rodila sam tamo prije 3 mjeseca i moram reći da sam prilično zadovoljna. 
Drip su mi dali samo zadnjih sat vremena pred izgon jer su mi trudovi bili dovoljno jaki ali ne i dovoljno česti. Prije toga sam cijeli jedan dan šetala po rodilištu s trudovima na 10 do 7 minuta razmaka, i pustili su me da to sve ide polako prirodno, što je meni bilo super. Nije se nikome žurilo budući da sam ja bila jedina cijeli taj tjedan u rodilištu.
Radili su epiziotomiju, ali ja sam svakako bila popucala pa pretpostavljam da je i bila potrebna. Ne rade je rutinski jer je zeni koja je prije mene rodila nisu radili, a znam i još neke. Bila je potpuno bezbolna, ni rezanje ni šivanje nisam uopće osjetila, sjedila sam normalno 2 sata nakon poroda, šavovi su otpali bez problema i otad ih nikako nisam osjetila.
Babice su stvarno divne i stalno na raspolaganju, samo bi mogle biti malo bolje educirane po pitanju dojenja. Čistačice su prva liga, hrana je super.
Jedino što sam zamjerila je što bebu nakon poroda odmah odvoje na nekoliko sati od mame (rutinski, i ako nema nikakvih problema). 
Inače je beba stalno u sobi s mamom.
Eto, ja bih opet rodila u Metkoviću ako ne bude kakvih komplikacija pa moram ići u Dubrovnik, samo ću im drugi put reći da mi odmah po porodu daju bebu, a neka je peru i vagaju i promatraju poslije!   :Grin:

----------


## minići

> štrumpf prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sam razmišljala da bih drugo (kad bude) možda ipak rodila u Metkoviću
> 
> 
> :?  :?  :?
> 
> Nakon 15 dana žena je otkrila da joj je ´unutra´ ostala GAZA. Najvjerojatnije dok ju je doktor šivao, sreća pa je nije ušio. Da stvar bude gora beba je dobila žuticu pa su završili u Dubrovniku, ali ni tamo to nitko nije otkrio. Tek je na njeno inzistiranje da nešto nije u redu otišla u svoje ginekologice koja ju je otkrila i izvadila.


U Dubrovniku primaju rodilje iz Metkovića koje su došle zbog prijema bebe na dječji odjel samo zato da ne budu odvojene od bebe i da ne moraju ići u hotel, kao što se radi u Zagrebu, Splitu,... Majke se primaju kao zdrave pratiteljice i ne pregledaju se, osim ako se ne požale na neki problem. Sa mnom je u sobi ležala žena iz Metkovića koja je isto tako došla radi žutice, i u viziti je glavna rekla " Ona je primljena jer je beba na dječjem": Pitali su je je li sve ok i niko je nije gledao u viziti, osim jednog dr K, i žena se još ljutila što je gleda jer "ona je tu zbog bebe".

----------


## štrumpf

Ali ovoj je doktor u viziti podigao plahtu kako bi pogledao šavove i njegova je reakcija bila ´uh kako smrdi´... nije posumnjao kako je neobično što ona tako smrdi pa ju pregledao nego je spustio plahtu.

----------


## minići

Baš čudno da to nije posumnjao. Pa samo zato i vire između nogu, ne gledaju ko zna što...
Koji je to bio stručnjak? Ja sam završila s rađanjem, ali ipak imam tri kćeri...

----------


## štrumpf

:?  :?  :? 
A ja sam tek rodila prvo. Ali eto ako vam bude smrdilo da znate na što ćete posumnjat.   :Laughing:

----------


## gabrijela7

...moje iskustvo.... dočekala me slavna sestra nena jutri oko 4 sata, koja se odmah izderala na mene govoreći da nemam trudove i da mi mlade trudnice mislimo čim nas malo zaboli da ćemo rodit, iako sam ja imala trudove već cjeli prethodni dan a došla sam u bolnicu kad su bili svako 5 minuta dovoljno jaki da se nisam mogla pomaknit.drugo izderavanje joj je bilo kad me htjela pregledati, bila je toliko gruba da sam se ja od bola sva zgrčila.
oko 8 sam smještena u predrađaonicu prikopčana na ctg i tako ležala cijeli dan.nisu mi dali ustati, nisu mi dali vode napit se iako sam dehidrirala koliko sam bila žedna, oko podne sam dobila drip, u tri sata su mi pukli vodenjak, a rodila sam popodne oko 17.30 a dijete sam vidila tek navečer u 9 sati.većinu vremena sam bila sama, doktor se pojavio svega dva puta jednom da mi pukne vodenjak a drugi na sami porod. i tad im se žurilo jer je bio blizu kraj smjene ,tko zna možda bi i duže bila prikovana za krevet u predrađaoni.

----------


## mali karlo

> ...moje iskustvo.... dočekala me slavna sestra nena jutri oko 4 sata, koja se odmah izderala na mene govoreći da nemam trudove i da mi mlade trudnice mislimo čim nas malo zaboli da ćemo rodit.


uff  :Sad:  

ja sam imala sreću pa mi je bila ivanka na porodu, žena je anđeo  :Love:  

a nena  :Evil or Very Mad:   samo me zanima dal se prema svojoj nevjesti ponašala kao prema ostalim trudnicama i jel svom sinu zabranila vidjeti sina kao što je mm-u

----------


## Pinky

[quote="mali karlo"]


> ...moje iskustvo.... dočekala me slavna sestra nena jutri oko 4 sata, koja se odmah izderala na mene govoreći da nemam trudove i da mi mlade trudnice mislimo čim nas malo zaboli da ćemo rodit.


a je li na nju iko ikad dreknio i poslao je na mjesto where the sun doesnt shine?  ako bog da bit cu i ja trudna, ali mislim da me metkovsko rodiliste nece vidit...

----------


## gabrijela7

mogu li mi se javiti mame  koje idu kod dr jeramaza trebaju mi neke informacije.hvala

----------


## mali karlo

> mogu li mi se javiti mame  koje idu kod dr jeramaza trebaju mi neke informacije.hvala


on je u mirovini koliko ja znam

----------


## gabrijela7

je, ali isto radi privatno, nisam ni ja znala

----------


## paid

Podižem samo da vidim ima li novih iskustava i rađa li se u našem lijepom gradu???

----------


## gabrijela7

ima li budućih mama koje planiraju roditi u mekoviću??
jeli stanje išta drugačije?

----------


## Maja 85

Evo da se i ja javim..... trudnica sam (5 mj.) i pro sam dijete rodila u Mtk i bilo je odlično..... porodio me dr J i iako je beba bila velika a ja prvorotka ja nisam rezana :Very Happy: . Sada opet idem kod dr. J i on je meni dobar, jednostavno mislim da je stručan i imam povjerenja u njega :Smile: .... Eto ako nekoga nešto zanima može slobodno pitati :Yes:

----------


## Smajlich

Evo samo jedna kratka obavijest, koju sam prekjučer vidjela u ginekološkoj ambulanti: dakle, u Metkoviću se počeo održavati tečaj za trudnice i partnere, košta 100kn, a broj mobitela možete zatražiti kod ginekologa dr. Bubice ili Matuška. Iako tečaj ne vode ni jedan ni drugi, već dr. Jeramaz uz patronažnu i višu med. sestru. Dakle, lijepa vijest za sve trudnice ( i nas buduće)  :Smile:  iz Doline Neretve, jer ne moramo putovati u Dubrovnik ako želimo na tečaj.

----------


## Pinky

taman sam htjela pitati je li itko bio na tom tečaju

----------


## partyka

Ja sam slučajno bila u rodilištu u Metkoviću (pozlilo je trudnici s kojom sam putovala) i moram priznati da sam stvarno bila impresionirana s time kako rodilište izgleda. Sestra koja nas je primila je bila vrlo draga i ljubazna, doktor pristojno podnošljiv, sve zajedno vrlo pozitivno iskustvo.

----------


## tamara76

Trebala sam roditi u Du...prošao mi je termin i dr mi je dala uputnicu da idem u Du ležati u srijedu ujutro, ako do tada ne rodim.
U utorak navečer sam prolila more suza, što ću u bolnici kad je sve u redu, 5 dana termin prošao, plodna voda uredna, ostavljam dvoje strarije djece...šta će mi u bolnici raditi, možda induciraju porod, ma svašta mi je prolazilo kroz glavu. Napokon zaspim i u 01.00 idem na WC, vratim se u krevet i u 01.30, osjetim da sam sva mokra i oštru bol. Presretna što su napokon stigli trudovi, odmah na 2 minute i kažem mužu da nemamo vremena do Du, već idemo u Mtk. Dočekala nas sestra Marija, dr M. stigao ubrzo, pregledao me, kaže super malo dripa i gotovo. Tako je i bilo, bez rezanja, bez konaca rodila u 04.45 h. Sve seste odlične, čak mi je i sestra Nena pomagala oko dojenja, sve 5.

----------


## štrumpf

Je li netko bio na tečaju za trudnice?

----------


## Smajlich

I mene zanima, je li netko bio na tom tečaju? Kuma mi ima rodit za koji mjesec i planira to učiniti u ovom našem rodilištu...ima li friških iskustava?? TnX!

----------


## paid

Prijateljica mi je rodila tu prije 4 mjeseca i zadovoljna je...
imala je doduše drip, epiziotomiju, grozan pristup doktora, ali jako je zadovoljna babicama, njegom, uvjetima, pomoći pri dojenju...

----------


## zrinka

I mene zaniamju iskustva s tecaja, koliko traje, kakve su teme i sl.
paid, steta za sve intervencije na porodu al super za potporu poslije

----------


## štrumpf

Nedavno mi je jedna prijateljica koja je rodila tu rekla da ne bi više ni za živu glavu (pristup doktora).
Ja sam mislila tu drugo , ali me sad stolčić užasno privlači.
Prizna li se ovaj tečaj za rodilište u DU ?

----------


## Smajlich

Trebao bi...nek se javi tko zna sigurno. A što se tiče pristupa, nažalost, postalo je općepoznato kakvi su. :/

----------


## štrumpf

Šteta jer taj njihov pristup može biti siguran put k propasti. 
Uz onakve uvjete njih prati samo glas o lošem pristupu...
Valjda ih netko prosvijetli.

----------


## X-Ice

Pozdrav, curke!
Evo svježih info o tečaju: Ja bila na tečaju za trudnice u Domu zdravlja u Mtk prije 2 tjedna i mogu reći da imam pozitivna iskustva. Trenutno je besplatan i traje dva dana. Prvi dan su predavanje održali sestra Marija i dr. Jeramaz, a drugi dan fizioterapeutkinja koja nam je uz to pokazivala vježbe za lakši porod, učila nas kako disati itd. Spominjali su nastojanje da se tečaj ubuduće održava 7 dana, naravno, uz neku nadoknadu.
Moram reći da sam zadovoljna količinom dobivenih informacija i pristupom navedenog osoblja jer su bili ležerni i spremni ogovoriti na svako postavljeno pitanje. Čak su nas i poticali da ih postavljamo. Jako su ljubazni i iznenadilo me je koliko su informirani o novijim pristupima vezano za porodništvo (istina je da ne provode rutinski epiziotimiju, trenutno rade na edukaciji o uzimanju matičnih stanica iz posteljice, pričalo se o porođaju na stolčiću i sl.). Kažu da su morali ići na edukaciju jer zato dobivaju nekakve bodove koji su im valjda zbog nečeg bitni  :Smile: 
Čak su nas sproveli kroz rodilište da se upoznamo s prostorom ukoliko se odlučimo roditi u Metkoviću. Meni osobno nije važno ima li tv u sobi i kakav je namještaj (iako je rodilište kao hotel), ali su mi važni higijenski uvjeti koji su tamo na visokom nivou (sve je čisto, a mi smo dobile full opremu koju smo morale obući da bi uopće ušle). Trentno sam u 7. mj. trudnoće i namjeravam roditi u Mtk, naravno, ukoliko mi se iz zdravstvenih razloga ne preporuči drukčije. Također namjeravam pod svaku cijenu izbjeći stanovitog dr. Matuška jer na meni osobno se neće nitko iživljavati.
Cure, oprostite na duuuuuugom postu  :Embarassed:  , ako imate još pitanja o tečaju , slobodno...

----------


## štrumpf

Imaš li broj na koji se treba javiti? Kad počinje tečaj?
Jesi li na tečaj išla sama ili sa suprugom?

----------


## X-Ice

> Imaš li broj na koji se treba javiti? Kad počinje tečaj?
> Jesi li na tečaj išla sama ili sa suprugom?


Nemam ti nikakav broj, viša sestra Anica Majić ti to organizira. Možeš se obratiti njoj osobno, ja sam upitala babicu Mariju gore na vratima rodilišta, rekla mi je da se pojavim, da se nije potrebno ni najavljivati. To ti je poprilično ležerno. 
Iša sam sama, bez supruga. Bilo nas je 16 i nijedna nije dovela bolju polovicu  :Smile:  premda je na plakatu pisalo da mogu doći.
Sljedeći tečaj ti je u 5. mjesecu.

----------


## štrumpf

Vidjela sam na slikama da nije bilo bolje polovice  :Smile: ) ali zapravo me zanimalo vrijedi li taj tečaj u DU gdje očevi mogu bit na porodu.
U zadnje vrijeme uglavnom čujem jako pozitivna iskustva za rodilište u Mtk pa sam na velikoj vagi.
A broj mi treba jer ne živim u Mtk pa mi dotična imena malo znače. Svejedno hvala, raspitat ću se.

----------


## Gabrielle

Pozdrav Metkovke moje! Također sam iz naše doline, ali živim u Zadru pa sam onda tu i rodila. Što se tiče rodilišta i ginekologa, Za ovog Matuška ništa lijepo nisam čula, ali mislim da to sve ovisi, ima i ovdje u zadru jedan za kojeg svi pričaju da je mesar, grub, ovakav, onakav, pa je mene spasio i bio posve normalan. Ali za rodilište koliko čujem, sve bolje i bolje, i baš mi je drago. A što se tečaja tiče, mislim da to ovisi o stanju svijesti naših muškaraca, mom su isto govorili, daj pa šta ćeš tamo, šta ćeš na porodu, neke macho spike ovo ono, pa sam ga ja krenula obrađivati da ide ako ništa da nešto nauči (ovdje tečaj traje mjesec dana, ima 8 predavanja i stvarno su korisna), pa kad dođe do poroda ako budeš htio ići ćeš, ako ne, ne moraš. I na kraju kad smo došli ostao je šokiran jer nas je bila puna velika prostorija i *nijedna* žena nije bila sama, sve su bile s partnerima. Tako da je onda poslije išao bez pogovora.  :Wink:  I bio u boksu sa mnom na porodu, masirao me i sad nam je drago oboma!  :Wink:

----------


## štrumpf

Evo svježe iskustvo... jučer smo stigle kući i ne znam kojim bi vam riječima opisala kako nam je bilo.
Jednom riječju HOTEL. Prvo sam rodila u DU i bila sam prezadovoljna, ali o Mtk imam samo riječi hvale.
Sestre ljubazne, sve extra čisto, hrana super, klima... trebam li više nabrajati.
Mazili su nas i pazili.
Što se tiče poroda bilo je brzo, bez rutinskog rezanja, ali sam sama pukla. Babica je cijelo vrijeme bila uz mene, hrabrila me i pomagala.
Mislim da ne trebam spominjat gdje ću treće  :Wink: .

----------


## zrinka

cestitam strumpf!
i lijepo je citati da ti je u metkovskom rodilistu dobro bilo  :Smile: 

koliko znam, rodiliste je postalo i rodiliste prijatelj djeteta, kakva je bila potpora dojenju?

----------


## štrumpf

R sam dugo dojila pa mi nije bila potrebna neka potpora, a i nisam imala nikakvih problema.
Uglavno sve su sestre pitale dojite li, govorile stavljajte ih što više na prsa i sl.

----------


## sara38

Samo da mahnem mojim južnjakinjama iz mog rodnog grada...... Ja ću uskoro, nadam se, u riječko rodilište, trenutno sam u 37. tjednu........ A iduće godine, eto mene malo u Mtk.... Sretno svima!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Smajlich

Prijateljica mi je nedavno rodila u Mtk-u, težak porod, dijete se nagutalo krvi, hitno otišlo za DU, srećom sve je završilo dobro. Ima riječi hvale za Mtk, ali mi je bilo čudno kad mi je rekla da joj dijete nije primilo injekciju K-vitamina, jer su joj rekli da oni to više ne prakticiraju?! :Rolling Eyes:  ( Sumnjali su da dijete krvari samo od sebe, a K-vit. sprječava krvarenje,  a nisu ga dali...).

----------


## X-Ice

Evo par informacija iz prve ruke  :Wink: 
Prije 4 mjeseca sam rodila u metkovskom rodilištu i mogu vam reći da sam zadovoljna i uvjetima i osobljem. Epiziotomiju ne rade rutinski, meni su je doduše radili, ali su stvarno morali jer drukčije nije išlo. Nijednoj od moje dvije cimerice je nisu radili. Drip isto priključe po potrebi, meni ga nisu davali jer nije trebalo. 
Ja osobno sam imala iznenadne i to vrlo ozbiljne komplikacije nakon poroda i ljudi su stvarno super reagirali, čak me je iznenadilo što me nisu poslali u Dubrovnik. Svo osoblje mi je bilo jako ljubazno, od spremačica do ginekologa. Sestra Marija mi je pomagala oko dojenja, iako sam ja došla spremna i puna informacija, ali ipak mi je prvo dijete pa... Porodio me je dr. Jeramaz, unaprijed sam se potrudila da izbjegnem stanovitog dr. M., a sestra Nena koju toliko spominju kao groznu i neku živčanu osobu koja se samo izderava, žena mi je bila super, svakih 15 minuta mi je ulazila u sobu da provjeri jesam li dobro, i tako cijelu noć, vjerujte čak me je i tješila, bit će dobro i sl. 
Mislim da priče šire žene koje ne surađuju i koje se ne znaju ponašati pa im bude krivo kad im se kaže. Npr., u sobi do moje je bila jedna žena koja je uporno i tvrdoglavo pušila u sobi bez obzira na upozorenja. Onda bi sve to mudro poprskala parfemom. Pa ako te nije briga kakav zrak udiše tvoja beba stara nekoliko sati, onda bar imaj obzira prama drugim ženama i bebama u sobi. Dakle, nakon nekoliko upozorenja, stanovita Nena joj je rekla neka se srami svoga ponašanja, što je po meni i zaslužila, a ova je za par dana pričala svašta protiv Nene i metkovskog rodilišta, da je prljavo i sl. Vjerujte, higijena je tamo na visokom nivou.
Dakle, da zaključim, dogodile su mi se komplikacije koje nije bilo moguće predvidjeti (vjerujte mi, provjerila sam naknadno) na koje su ljudi odlično odreagirali i spasili mi glavu. Odlučim li se za drugo dijete, nadam se da će to biti u metkovskom rodilištu.

----------


## Smajlich

Prije neki dan kad sam došla na pregled u trudničku ambulantu, taman su postavili plakate: jedan je bio za trudnički tečaj koji se održava svaki mjesec ( a košta 100kn), a drugi za grupu potpore dojenju! Svake prve srijede na 2 katu Doma zdravlja u 11h. Također, od 9.11. ove godine i u metkovskom rodilištu omogućeno je prikupljanje matičnih stanica.

----------


## Smajlich

Zaboravih napomenuti i da imamo novu porodničarku, doktoricu Jelčić.

----------


## X-Ice

Koliko znam, nemamo još dr. Jelčić jer se tek potpisuje peticija za njezin ostanak. Ona je samo privremeno tu i ne zna se hoće li ostati. Nažalost, dijelom zbog politike, dijelom zbog administracije.  :Sad: 
Super mi je to s matičnim stanicama, nekome može spasiti život ono što se inače baca u smeće. Definitivno sam ZA!

----------


## Smajlich

Čula sam da ostaje, a i navedena je kao jedan od predavača na trudničkom tečaju...Bilo bi dobro da ostane.

----------


## X-Ice

To svakako, dosta je stručna, a voljna je i pokrenuti dosta toga. I sama je rekla da u metkovskom rodilištu ima tako puno mogućnosti, šteta što se ništa ne pokreće. I ja se nadam da će ostati.

----------


## štrumpf

Nadam se da ostaje i da će vratiti povjerenje u rodilište.
Prije su svi rađali u Mtk, a danas samo rijetke.
Nadam se da će ona to promijeniti  :Smile:

----------


## kata992

Uh podizem temu nakon 2 godine i vise. 
Zanima me ima li tu jos metkovki ili trudnica iz okolice, s kim bi mogla razmjenjivati iskustva?
Ako ima netko neka se javi please

----------


## kika<3

> Uh podizem temu nakon 2 godine i vise. 
> Zanima me ima li tu jos metkovki ili trudnica iz okolice, s kim bi mogla razmjenjivati iskustva?
> Ako ima netko neka se javi please


Evo ja se javljam  :Smile: )) u 9. sam mj trudnoće,ovo mi je 4 beba,a treća koju ću aBd roditi u Mtk.... Ja sam rodilistem,babicama,hranom.... Prezadovoljna. Jednu trudnoću mi je vodio dr.Matusko a ove dr. Bubica koji je meni osobno divan. Nisam zahtjevna osoba,mogu podnijeti bol,rado surađujem tako da se slažem da ovo rodilište mogu odgovarati samo nezadovoljne osobe.

----------


## kika<3

Pozdrav  :Smile: )) evo ja sam u devetom mj trudnoće,krajem ovoga mj mi je termin s tim da nam je ovo četvrta trudnoća,nadamo se bar koji dan ranije bebi  :Smile:  Prvo sam rodila u Mostaru a ostale u Metkoviću i nadam se i molim Boga da ni sada neće biti potrebe za Dubrovnikom ili nekim dr rodilištem... Meni je Metković extra,babice divne,radaona,sobe,wc cistiji već u mene kući  :Smile: ))) istog dam mišljenja da se tu ne sviđa samo onima koji su navikli na tepanje i tetosenje..ja dosta mogu pretrpiti bol,i nisam zanovijetalo,tako da mi je bilo super tokom ova dva poroda.jednomu je prisustovao dr Jeramaz a drugom Matusko koji mi je i vodio jednu trudnoću,slažem se i tvrdim da je svaki pregled vaginalno i dosta grub da prokrvaris,ništa osim sve je u redu ne govori o bebici..zato sam se sa trećom trudnocom prebacila u dr Bubice koji je stvarno divan,susretljivosti,razgovorljiv,zna se i našaliti dosta komunicira sa pacijenticom i otvoren je za svaku diskusiju ... Samo me jednom u ovoj trudnoći pregledao vaginalno i bila sam opustena da nisam ni osjetila tih 5 sekundi pregleda... Moje mišljenje da si u velikim rodilistima samo br a ovdje te maze i paze koliko god mogu...

----------


## VeraM

Evo da napisem svoja iskustva. Nisam jos rodila termin 19.8. Ali se polako informiram. Sto se tice dr Matusks, vodi mi trudnocu od 7. tj,  ja sam s nijm zadovoljna. S njim je problem sto nije pricljiv, nema u njega nekih uvodnih cakula nego te primi, pogleda knjizicu, amo na UZ. Dok gleda ne prica puno, pokaze di je glava di su nogice kaze spol. Kasnije samo sve pregleda i izmjeri , zapise i kaže da je sve uredu. A meni to odgovara jer sam dosta dobro upoznata s biologijom cijelog procesa. Pita kad su bili nalazi jel ista pijes, propiše sto treba i dovidenja. Od ulaska do izlaska ukljucujuci mjerenje tlaka i tezine 20 min. Tako da se ne gubi vrijeme. Što sam ga god pitala jasno i kratko je odgovorio, bez puno pametovanja. Ali to sam ipak ja, meni takav pristup odgovara. 
I jos sam jucer nakon kontrole otisla gore do rodilišta pozvonila i pitala sestru da mi kaze što da nosim sa sobom u rodiliste i ona mi bez problema i nervoze sve objasnila. 
Eto toliko za sad javim se ako bude sta nova.

----------


## MajaDuje

Bok svima! 
Ja sam prvorotkinja iz okolice! Volila bi rodit u Metkovicu ali mislim da ce mi za to trebat lukavosti s mojom gin. Koja sve redom salje u Dubrovnik. Ja bi se bolje osjecala doma...mislim u Mtk rodilistu. Jos sam i ja tu rođena davne '89! Upijat cu ovu temu do samog kraja, pa ako bude srece mozda u 12mj i ja napisem iskustvo iz Mtk rodilista!

----------


## VeraM

Draga Maja, meni je danas dr. Matusko, koji je voditelj rodilista u Mtk inace, rekao da me moze poslat u Zg ako hocu tamo rodit. To smo razgovarali u slucaju potrebe za bolnicom i op salom da me salje u St, a ne u Du. Tako da mislim da ti mozes trazit da te posalje kod nas ako zelis, ne bi smjela odbit. 

Danas sam bila na kontroli i radili ctg u rodilištu jer nema u ordibaciji. Pa sam malo cirnula unutra. Sve mi se cini super čisto, stvarno novo jer nema prometa puno ovih godina od renovacije. Ima prostrana i nova kupaonica s tusem, nekoliko kreveta za kontrole preglede (ctg 2x, pregled klssicni 1x, vidjela sam krevet u radaoni klasika). A nisam sigurna ima li itko u rodilistu od rodilja i beba, na porodu nije bio nitko. Mislim da je sestri bas dobro doslo sto me poslao na ctg tamo, da joj razbijem malo dosadu.  :Smile: . Daljni izvjestajibsljede za sve zainteresirane.

----------


## VeraM

Evo da odrzim obećanje. Ja sam jucer u 15 i 50 rodila moju curicu u Metkoviću. 3400 g i 52 cm. Otišao čep u ponoc s 17 na 18. 8. Došli u rodilište u 1 i po u noći za što je muž kriv. Al bili trudovi odmah na 3 min iako skroz slabi. Nema veze. Do 9 sati hodala po hodniku. Tada dosao dežurni ginekolog, bio taj dan dr. Jeramaz. Obavilu ctg, pregled plodne, vode 2 prsta otvorena. Kaze pocelo al polako ce. Sljede brijanje i klistir koji me kasnije spasio. U 11 i po mi dr Matusko pokido vodenjak na 2 i po prsta otvorena. Tu su sad krenuli PRAVI trudovi. Dali infuziju ali drip tek pred izgon. I to mije pomoglo. Sporo sam se otvarala a trudovi moji me ubise. Mislum da su bili na 150 na ctgu. Oko 3 ja skroz otvorena idemo na stol. Babica bila odlična, podrška, masaza medice, navijanje za mene..... Pratio me dr Jeramaz jer je ovaj drugi otisao kuci nakon smjene u ordinaciji. Ja kontam da me porodio dr Jeramaz jer je 95% doktorskog posla obavio on. A i to je bio minimum. Davao par uputa sestri pregledao par puta, malo pritisao trbuh kad je glava bila na po puta vanka i pregledao bebu i posteljicu. 
Moram naglasit da sam ih slusala koliko sam god mogla i da nisam popucala niti me rezali. Obavila ja vecinu posla, oni uskalavi kad nisam mogla vise. A bilo je tih situacija. 
Mislila sam da cu se više opirat dripu, ali nisam mogla jer je dugo trajalo, a ja svih 12 sati trudova odradila na nogama bez sna vise od 30 sati. Ako ce ubrzati onda neka ide. Samo sam ih zamolila da ne daju odmah neko malo kasnije i nisu jer sam imala jake svoje trudove. 
Iako je bio klasika bolnicki porod i bilo mi je teško, osoblje me spasilo jer sam se izgubila i bilo mi je drago da me netko vodi i kaze sto sljedece. Za osoblje rodilista samo pohvale jer rade za dobro rodilja i beba unutar naopakog sustava.

----------


## Dijana

VeraM, čestitam!

----------


## Mia_Lena

VeraM cestitke na princezi!!

----------


## MajaDuje

VeraM čestitam od srca na curici! Neka ste zdrave i vesele! Jako mi je drago čuti pozitivna iskustva za MTK i općenito o porodima. Ma bravooo! Hvala ti na odgovoru, ovo me tvoje iskustvo još više ohrabrilo!

----------


## Jadranka

VeraM, cestitam i ovdje  :Heart:

----------


## VeraM

Evo da ne otvaram novu temu, isto mjesto, ista mama, nova cura.
Ugl. Moja T. je danas rođena 42+1 tt. Dr je čekao max koliko se usudio, a iskreno i ja. Bili zakazani ma indukciju juzros u 7. Ali moja pametnica je znala bolje od nas velikih.
U ponoć se budim, lije voda iz mene. Išli odmah u rodilište, ipak prošlo dosta vremena od termina, zlu ne trebalo. Obrijala se kući, u rodilištu dobila klistir. Moram reć da mi je bilo drago jer je i u samom izgonu malo išlo iz mene, što bi bilo bez toga ne želim ni znati. Moji trudovi, jaki i česti. Babica se čula s dr, kaže joj da ništa ne daje. Tako sam bila malo u sobi, dosta na ctg-u, malo na školjki. Od 6 prstiju do punog otvaranja manje od pola sata. Taman sestrama smjena u 7, a ja u izgonu tako da su 2 bile uz mene. Bodrile me, brisale znoj s lica, držale gdje sam rekla da trebam potporu. Izgon trajao malo dulje, cura mi je glavata. I ne bila d 4050 g i 54 cm. Masirala jedna međicu, druga me držala, obe navijale. Kroz 5,6 trudova izašla mala moja mrva. Nisam rezana, izbjegavaju to kad god mogu, nisam pukla. Bez kapi dripa ili glukoze. Sve na moje trudovi koji su bili dosta jaki i držali me stalno.
Tako da sam imala tu jednu intervenciju klistira koja mi je pomogla u biti. Da napomenem da je dr bio stalno s sestrom u kontaktu, i došao taman kad je cura izašla. Samo me pogledao da je sve uredu, pregledao posteljicu, potpisalo se di treba i svojim putem. 
Muža odmah zvali da nas vidi, bilo 15ak min. Sad ležim i čekam tuširanje, mala spava. Dočekao me skroz dobar doručak, ne smetaju me puno, svakih uru nas povire.
Jedino tužno u svemu što sam jedina u cijelom rodilištu, nigdje nikoga. Tako je od petka kažu mi. Malo beba, žene se iz straha i kod urednih trudnoća odlučuju za Du ili St. A ovdje imamo sve za miran i lagan porod nakon uredne trudnoće bez komplilacija.

----------


## marta

VeraM, čestitam na velikoj curi i lijepom porodu!

----------


## sirius

Vera, cestitke.
Odlican porod.

----------


## sara38

Vera, cestitke na maloj velikoj Metkovčanki!

----------


## VeraM

Hvala svima na čestitkama. Odmaramo, puno papa i čak dobro spava kad se najede. Same smo u sobo, niko nas ne smeta, divota.

----------

